# Itching frequently



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Bella since last week has started having real moments of itching, her ears legs everywhere really. She even made 1 of her ears bleed she itched so much. We have noticed she hasbald sore bits where she is scratching at herself. 

Any thoughts?? The only thing that has changed is Cheerios. We give her them and it started around that time. After reading a post about them we reward her with them, I thought maybe she was so itchy because she had a collar on but she had it taken off last week and she is still itching ???


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie, sounds like she has an allergy. Possibly to cheerios. Give her 1 Piriton 3 times a day (can get from pharmacy over the counter) this will stop the itching. Do not get Bendadryl as vets in the UK do not approve of it. I can't remember what you are feeding her but it could also be that she has developed an allergy to grain. 

Wait till the itching settles down and once you have stopped the Piriton, if the itch starts again I would try a grain free kibble for starters.

Vizslas are know for developing allergies. Mine has an allergy to god knows what???? I think it is something in the garden but not sure what. He is definitely allergic to grain, but I am now feeding just duck to try and eliminate the possible cause. 

Bye the way it can take up to 6 weeks once you stop something for the allergy to clear completely.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you hotmischief, I take it piriton in tablet form like the one we take? Sorry for sounding a bit dumb 

We feed Bella James Wellbeloved with a little of their wet food, not much wet mind. We gave her a bath last night as she had her collar on for 10 days unable to give herself a proper clean. She seems a bit better today but I am not giving her any more Cheerios and will keep an eye on her.

Back to a routine and walking seems to wearing her out, we are going to the lakes mid December for 3 weeks. So looking forward to it as she will be a bit older this time so can walk her a bit further


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac has lots of food allergies too and like hotmischief we have put him on raw food diet with duck as his source of meat.

I do believe he has an allergy to airbourne things too. In spring and around now he get itchy and gunky eyes. Our vet thinks it could be mold and moss allergy as they spawn in spring and fall. 

Mac turned into a zombie dog on Piriton though we can't give it to him unless he really has a bad reaction.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes the Piriton is the tablet form. As Born36 says and my vet did warn me that Piriton can make dogs sleepy. My vet just said to reduce the quantity down to 2 a day if they do make him sleepy. You will probably only have to give them for a few days anyway. Just depends on the dog - they didn't make Boris sleepy - so I would try them and see.


----------

